# Emotional Connection - Need advice



## jackson6 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have been married for 12 years and my wife is not happy with me these days...she says that Im not emotionally present and that we are not emotionally connected. I went into therapy to help get in touch with my emotions and I think Im making progress now...however, its still hard for me to be open and emotional without having to try hard and sometimes that comes across as not genuine.

From a womens point of view, what should I be doing to get that emotional connection back


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

jackson6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been married for 12 years and my wife is not happy with me these days...she says that Im not emotionally present and that we are not emotionally connected. I went into therapy to help get in touch with my emotions and I think Im making progress now...however, its still hard for me to be open and emotional without having to try hard and sometimes that comes across as not genuine.
> 
> From a womens point of view, what should I be doing to get that emotional connection back


Believe it or not, you should be listening more.

And, by "listening", I don't mean hearing.

Validate her feelings.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ask her that very question...your last one...and do what she says. You sound like a good husband if you aare lookig into resolving this with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

